# FTP won't work!



## hinotoxin (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm very sorry if this is the wrong section, I wasn't sure which it should go in. For the past few weeks I haven't been able to connect to my FTP on any FTP clients I've tried (about 3 or 4). I'm definitely using the correct username, password and server because I've checked with my host several times and it was the same information that worked before.
I had a thought that maybe it might have something to do with recently going from Jaguar to Tiger, could installing 10.4 have anything to do with it?


----------



## barhar (Nov 16, 2005)

'For the past few weeks I haven't been able to connect to my FTP on any FTP clients I've tried (about 3 or 4).' ... 'I had a thought that maybe it might have something to do with recently going from Jaguar to Tiger, could installing 10.4 have anything to do with it?'.

01. What model Macintosh do you have?
02. What version of MacOS X 10.2 (Jaguar) was installed?
03. What version of MacOS X 10.4 (Tiger) is currently installed?
04. Do you have a second hard disk drive in the Mac (if possible), or connected via Firewire?; if so, did you install the same version of 'Jaguar' on the 'other' drive - verify that the FTP applications do again work, then  drag all non-related 'com.apple.' '~/Library/Preferences/' files from the 'Jaguar' drive to the 'Tiger' drive?
05. What FTP applications and version numbers did you use?
06. When installing 'Tiger' over 'Jaguar' was an 'Archive and Install' or 'Erase and Install' (via the 'Options...' button) performed?
07. Has any hardware been installed between the Mac and broadband modem (if one is used)?; if so, has any user changes been made to the default settings of the router?
08. Has any 'System Preferences' 'Sharing' 'Firewall' tab's default settings been changed?
09. Who is your ISP, or the ISP of the web site where the FTP application is attempting to access?


----------



## hinotoxin (Nov 17, 2005)

Oh sorry I should have specified that I'm on an iMac G4, it was 10.2.8 and is now 10.4.2.
I have no second hard drive.

The FTP programs I have tried are Fetch FTP (deleted now so I don't remember the version), FTPeel version 1.1.4, Secure FTP 2.5 and Rad FTP (doesn't say which version). I haven't tried any of the more popular ones as I had those a while ago and the trials expired.
These are mainly freeware from download.com.
Most of them just keep trying to connect forever it seems, although Fetch FTP said there was a problem with connecting.

Archive and Install was performed.

No hardware was installed and no default router settings have been changed.

In System Preferences in the Firewall Sharing tab everything is deselected except for FTP access, the firewall is off, this was just me trying to see if I could fix it... stupidly..

I'm trying to access web78.opentransfer.com, which I use instead of ftp.quixoticvibes.com because for some reason it's doesn't work, I think it's something to do with my site just being part of my friend's web space and a free domain that he got with the package.
We are hosted on www.ixwebhosting.com


----------



## barhar (Nov 17, 2005)

'In System Preferences ... FTP access'; you do not need 'FTP Access' enabled for sending / receiving data to / from a FTP server.

'I'm trying to access web78.opentransfer.com, which I use instead of ftp.quixoticvibes.com because for some reason it's doesn't work, I think it's something to do with my site just being part of my friend's web space and a free domain that he got with the package. We are hosted on www.ixwebhosting.com'; now that is one confusing statement.

Regardless of who owns an ISP account, if one or many have that accounts FTP server's (upload) url, user name, and password - all then can access it's allocated server space for uploading items (files and folders) to and downloading items from.

Each ISP's FTP server's use different url formats - Comcast uses 'upload.comcast.net', and 250free.com uses 'ftp.250free.com'.


----------



## hinotoxin (Nov 23, 2005)

barhar said:
			
		

> 'I'm trying to access web78.opentransfer.com, which I use instead of ftp.quixoticvibes.com because for some reason it's doesn't work, I think it's something to do with my site just being part of my friend's web space and a free domain that he got with the package. We are hosted on www.ixwebhosting.com'; now that is one confusing statement.




I meant that I didn't buy my own domain and webspace, I just bought part of my friend's..

ixwebhosting.com maybe uses web78.opentransfer.com then?


----------



## kilowatt (Nov 23, 2005)

For starters, I *am* able to connect to your FTP server.

I first need to know about your internet connection. I don't need to know what kind of computer you have, but I do need to know how it connects to the internet. If you have a router, I need all the details about that.

I would also like you to try a few things.

First, try a command-line ftp program. These are not hard, and there is one included with Mac OS X. Simply open a program called the "Terminal", which is in your Utilities folder (inside the Applications folder). When it opens, try the following:

1) type 'ftp web78.opentransfer.com' and press return. (Don't type the quotes in any of these commands!)
You will be prompted for username and password. Satisfy these credentials, and try two commands. First type 'ls' and press return. That should return a list of everything in the directory. The other thing to try is uploading a file. Type 'bin' and press return. Now type 'put' and press return. The program will ask you for the 'local file'. Just drag a file from the finder into the terminal. Now, in the terminal, press 'return'. The program will ask for the name of the remote file, so think of a name for it, and press return. When you finish this task, use the quit command to exit. 

Chances are, some of that didn't work, so copy it all down, and paste it into a message here.

The second thing to try is to completely clear out your firewall rules. Sometimes, a local firewall will prevent the server from opening a data connection into your computer, for the purpose of transferring files and other information. 

You can accomplish this with a single command in the terminal. Open a new terminal window (apple-n in the terminal program), and type this command: 'sudo ipfw flush'. (This assumes you are logged in as a user with administrative privileges, which I suspect you are.) sudo will prompt you for your password. Type it in, press return. ipfw will then ask if you are sure, so type 'y' and hit return.

After flushing out the firewall, attempt the file transfer again. Try both your normal ftp programs, as well as the ftp program that runs in the terminal. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## hinotoxin (Nov 24, 2005)

Ahh it works when I transfer them through the Terminal, thank you very much!!


----------



## fredk (Nov 24, 2005)

1


----------

